# Prayers for Nicodemus!



## The Original Rooster (Mar 29, 2022)

My brother Nick just went into surgery for his knee replacement. Y'all say a prayer for him please and I'll let y'all know how it goes when he gets out. Many thanks!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Mar 29, 2022)

Done


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 29, 2022)

Yep, yep, yep.


----------



## specialk (Mar 29, 2022)

prayers to nic!!!....


----------



## greg j (Mar 29, 2022)

done


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayers for Nic, hope all goes well.


----------



## campboy (Mar 29, 2022)

hoping for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 29, 2022)

Hope all goes well and Nic is up and about soon.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayer for Ol' Nic ... ?

Lord, look out for him!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery....


----------



## JROESEL (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayers from my crew!! If it’s anything like my dads replacement, he will be chasing turkeys before the season is out


----------



## Headshot (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayers added.  Hope all goes well with the surgery and his recovery.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayers from here,also.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 29, 2022)

will do


----------



## Hoss (Mar 29, 2022)

Sending them up.


----------



## madsam (Mar 29, 2022)

Done did !!!


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayer sent


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Mar 29, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> My brother Nick just went into surgery for his knee replacement. Y'all say a prayer for him please and I'll let y'all know how it goes when he gets out. Many thanks!



Prayers for Nic. Hope the surgery goes well, and he is back to his old ways in no time.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 29, 2022)

Nick is out and did fine. Many thanks for the prayers everybody!


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 29, 2022)

Praying for a complete recovery


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2022)

He'll be stealing watermelons in no time, and the turkeys don't stand a chance, ole fella can finally see too !!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 29, 2022)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He'll be stealing watermelons in no time, and the turkeys don't stand a chance, ole fella can finally see too !!


Yep, they're putting him back together like Frankenstein. Just one part at a time!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 29, 2022)

Get well soon, Nick.


----------



## Buck70 (Mar 29, 2022)

So glad it went smooth.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 29, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers.


The Original Rooster said:


> Yep, they're putting him back together like Frankenstein. Just one part at a time! [/


----------



## RedHills (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayers for a fast recovery!


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayers in the way , may he be back up n about asap !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 29, 2022)

He'll be a lot better off soon. Nothing gonna keep Nic down for long.


----------



## marlin (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 29, 2022)

Here’s  to Nicodemus,he’ll be growling before long now.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 29, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Here’s  to Nicodemus,he’ll be growling before long now.


He should be growling half as much with one good knee and one bad knee now!


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 29, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> He should be growling half as much with one good knee and one bad knee now!


He’ll be wading the creek and grinning gators to death. You know, like Davy Crockett grinned them bars.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 29, 2022)

Do what your old sawbones tells you and you will be fine. Set your goals higher than your physical therapists, as in bend that knee farther than they want you to, and soon that knee might be the best one.
I had a Nuclear total body scan today. I'm not sure what it's for, heard my Dr. mention soft bones. That will be a new one though I don't doubt it. I've spent my life breaking horses, playing football, and teaching Tae Kwon Do among other things. My wife says I did that stuff too long as I'm now 69 years old. Thing is, I've never broken a bone.
Had new X rays and an MRI a couple of weeks ago. I go back April 7th to get the news. Best guess is Spinal Stenosis. From what I've read the surgery is no picnic and I don't know about possible recovery. But I hope I get at least enough back to hold and aim a rifle again, and to walk through our woods with a flintlock in my hands.
I have had a left side total knee replacement and a left side total hip replacement. The hip was much worse to me than the knee. 
You just got to bear down and do those exercises.


----------



## menhadenman (Mar 29, 2022)

He’s the fella with the sweet single shot and big buck, I trust the lord loves him! Fast recovery @Nicodemus


----------



## pjciii (Mar 29, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Nick is out and did fine. Many thanks for the prayers everybody!


Are they hoing to release him or hold overnight


----------



## pjciii (Mar 29, 2022)

In my prayers.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 29, 2022)

pjciii said:


> Are they hoing to release him or hold overnight


They're going to keep him a day or two to make sure there's no infection or blood clots and then send him home either tomorrow or Thursday. Standard procedure from what I've heard.


----------



## Duff (Mar 29, 2022)

Wishing you well Nick!!


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 29, 2022)

Just saw this Rooster.
Will be praying for a full recovery for old Nic.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2022)

Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## dawg (Mar 29, 2022)

Prayers sent Nic
pray you are doing well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> They're going to keep him a day or two to make sure there's no infection or blood clots and then send him home either tomorrow or Thursday. Standard procedure from what I've heard.




They MAY keep 'em a day, but he'll never make it 2 days in a hospital room . . .


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 30, 2022)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They MAY keep 'em a day, but he'll never make it 2 days in a hospital room . . .


I'm hoping they send him home later today. I'll talk to the Redhead this morning and find out the plan.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They MAY keep 'em a day, but he'll never make it 2 days in a hospital room . . .



If they do the hospital will be equipped with at least a fly tying table and possibly a tanning frame.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> If they do the hospital will be equipped with at least a fly tying table and possibly a tanning frame.


I tied fly’s when I was in ICU last year. Between that and the Xanax I smuggled in was the only way I kept my sanity! 

Hope you are feeling better soon Nic!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 30, 2022)

Just spoke to Nick. They're starting therapy this morning and he'll head home tomorrow. Told me to tell everybody hey.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 30, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Just spoke to Nick. They're starting therapy this morning and he'll head home tomorrow. Told me to tell everybody hey.



Good news there, thanks!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 30, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Just spoke to Nick. They're starting therapy this morning and he'll head home tomorrow. Told me to tell everybody hey.



 Outstanding news! Your brother is one tough ole bird and I have every confidence he'll be back to 100% in no time!


----------



## Mauser (Mar 30, 2022)

Good news, been praying for the ol rascal


----------



## Hoss (Mar 30, 2022)

Wonderful news.  Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2022)

Great news!!


----------



## specialk (Mar 30, 2022)

there's garden needing tending and fish that needs to be caught....he'll be back at it before we know it....


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 30, 2022)

Praying for a healthy, speedy recovery for certain. Home will feel real good, speaking from experience!


----------



## dslc6487 (Mar 30, 2022)

Going in for left shoulder replacement on Friday.  Had right shoulder replaced on
January 14.  Right shoulder doing great, no more pain.  Please pray for me as I undergo my second shoulder replacement.  Nick:  Good luck and God speed.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Mar 30, 2022)

Praying for Nic's recovery!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 30, 2022)

Best wishes Nic !!!!
I had my right knee replaced 1 yr ago. Follow the Dr and physical therapist guidelines..Take the pain meds as prescribed..Don't try to bull your way thru the pain..
I was riding lawnmower at 2 weeks and driving at 3....DO THE EXERCISES and get yourself a stationary exercise bike if u can...the bike helped me more than anything !!!


GOOD LUCK....


----------



## furtaker (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm glad the surgery went well and I'll be happy to see him posting again.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 30, 2022)

Good news !!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 31, 2022)

Hope he gets to come home today. Hang in there Nick! You’ll be kicking field goals in no time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2022)

Thank all you folks for the kind thoughts and prayers. Just got home a little while ago and I can tell you truthful, it is good to be back home. 

Thanks again, to all of you.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 31, 2022)

Glad you’re home Nic. Hope this helps you be able to enjoy life again.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 31, 2022)

Good to hear you made it home.  Now get busy getting better.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hope you get healed up quickly, and back in the great outdoors! Prayers sent.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 2, 2022)

Get well soon Nic.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 2, 2022)

Follow instructions and you will be back to normal in no time my friend. Glad it all went well.


----------



## Mac (Apr 3, 2022)

Good for you!

I get a new hip on the 11th.


----------

